# San Clemente Inn lowered MF!



## VegasBella (Jan 28, 2016)

Just read my HOA newsletter for San Clemente Inn and they said they've lowered the maintenance fees! Amazing 

I have to check my bill to see exactly how much it was lowered and when.

They are also finally doing the lobby remodel and it should be done in time for Summer. We've already exchanged this Summer's week so we can go to Hawaii in 2017 but I think when I'm down there next at my other nearby timeshare I'll stop by to take a look at the remodel. The fact that the lobby had not been remodeled has been one of my complaints ever since I bought it a few years ago.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 30, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Just read my HOA newsletter for San Clemente Inn and they said they've lowered the maintenance fees! Amazing



In the first ten years or so of its existence (it opened in 1987), Marriott's Sabal Palms had a couple of very small maintenance fee reductions, but that just never happens anymore.  Kudos to the San Clemente Inn for their apparent fiscal discipline.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Others resorts have done this, too*

My records show that the Virgin Grand HOA at Westin St John has now reduced maintenance fees for 6 years in a row.


----------



## TimMikel (Jan 30, 2016)

*Yes, it can happen*

Lake Forest Resort & Club had a couple maintenance fee reductions in the past 5 years and the 2016 maintenance fee is still about 4% below where it was 5 years ago.  During that 5 year period, the resort has replaced appliances, put in new carpet, furniture, lighting, faucets, mirrors, expanded dock space for boats, re-surfaced the tennis court, added pickle ball courts, upgraded to a new satellite HD TV system, expanded Internet bandwidth, and will be upgrading the beach, playground and Resort Center this year.  

All this while significantly increasing funds in the asset reserve account.  Good things can happen with productive employees, excellent management, and engaged owners and board or directors.


----------



## Harry (Jan 30, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Just read my HOA newsletter for San Clemente Inn and they said they've lowered the maintenance fees! Amazing.



Yes, this is truly amazing considering the work they have done and are doing. We are original owners and I have submitted numerous reviews over the years. The key was conservative management with the replacement reserves. We stopped going to the resort for about 15 years using it for exchanges. Returned 2 years ago and were very pleased.

Harry


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 3, 2016)

I am pleased with these examples.  I have a lot of experience with a large luxury condominium with as many or more amenities as most timeshares, and over the last 5-10 years it has just not been that hard to hold maintenance fees to little or no annual increase.  2016 maintenance fees are just 7% higher than they were 10 years ago, and we have had a number of very expensive capital projects.  Reserves are not neglected.  With the current dramatic decreases in energy costs it is now like taking candy from a baby to avoid most increases.  It is not brain surgery, folks.


----------



## skimble (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't think I saw the reduction.   It was $695 last year, and I thought it was $695 this year.  At any rate, if they knocked a few bucks off the price, it's imperceptibly small.  
I can't wait for the refurbishment of the grounds.  The plan is to create a kids play area once again, make a kids pool, triple the size of the jacuzzi, and extend the pool deck outward.  They're going to upgrade furnishings... I think I saw a fire pit in the plan and a water feature.  
I would like to see an investment in solar power-- this could be a no-cost investment.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2016)

skimble said:


> I don't think I saw the reduction.   It was $695 last year, and I thought it was $695 this year.  At any rate, if they knocked a few bucks off the price, it's imperceptibly small.
> I can't wait for the refurbishment of the grounds.  The plan is to create a kids play area once again, make a kids pool, triple the size of the jacuzzi, and extend the pool deck outward.  They're going to upgrade furnishings... I think I saw a fire pit in the plan and a water feature.
> I would like to see an investment in solar power-- this could be a no-cost investment.



Solar power on the east coast is a high dollar initial investment item.


----------



## Harry (Feb 4, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Solar power on the east coast is a high dollar initial investment item.



Not so in the Southwest. I believe Calif is still giving considerable credits for solar and San Clemente Inn has great roof top availability facing south to make it very reasonable. However I was unaware the board was considering this. 

Harry


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 5, 2016)

skimble said:


> I don't think I saw the reduction.   It was $695 last year, and I thought it was $695 this year.  At any rate, if they knocked a few bucks off the price, it's imperceptibly small.
> I can't wait for the refurbishment of the grounds.  The plan is to create a kids play area once again, make a kids pool, triple the size of the jacuzzi, and extend the pool deck outward.  They're going to upgrade furnishings... I think I saw a fire pit in the plan and a water feature.
> I would like to see an investment in solar power-- this could be a no-cost investment.



If they make a kids play area and new pool within the next year or so, we will be loving that place. Already my son really enjoys the mini golf and the large lawn area but he hates the pool (always too cold) and he could use more playtime with other kids.


----------



## skimble (Feb 11, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> If they make a kids play area and new pool within the next year or so, we will be loving that place. Already my son really enjoys the mini golf and the large lawn area but he hates the pool (always too cold) and he could use more playtime with other kids.



We go to SCI every year.  
In the summer, they heat the pool to about 78 or 80.  In the off-season months, they keep the pool much cooler.  (You can always ask Lisa to make the pool warmer when you're there.  She might.)  
I use the tennis court a lot.  My biggest gripe about that is a simple one--- they need to get wind screens.  It's a regular staple for a court-- the green net around the perimeter.  It blocks glare from automobiles, blocks wind, and it gives a psuedo-sense of privacy.  And, they're not very expensive.    A wind screen around the court makes the thing look like a club court, as opposed to a city playground.


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 11, 2016)

Our experience has been that the pool is still too chilly to use regardless of the season. Last summer when we were there we just used our day use at another nearby resort to use their pool instead. 

78-80 is what a pool should be for competitive swimming. Cool enough that when you're vigorously working out you don't overheat. A relaxation pool (anything you can't do laps in) should be warmer. Most pools around me are 83 or so. Some might be 85 or so - the warmer pools are for some childrens pools (they have less body fat in average and get colder quicker) or for arthritis/rehab work. 

USA Swimming explains:



> Water Temperature
> One of the most important features of facility design is the ability to vary water temperatures for specific populations and programs.  Many articles have been written on this subject.  Here are some general guidelines:
> 
> 82 degree water (and lower)
> ...


http://www.usaswimming.org/ViewMiscArticle.aspx?TabId=1755&mid=7713&ItemId=3551


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 21, 2016)

Ps 
I agree with you about tennis court wind screens. They are very common where I live - even all the public city park tennis courts have them.


----------



## skimble (Mar 6, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> Ps
> I agree with you about tennis court wind screens. They are very common where I live - even all the public city park tennis courts have them.



Yes... the court is out in front of the resort-- in the parking lot.  Without a wind screen, it looks no better than a run-down city park court.


----------

